# 2008 R3 and RS seatpost diameters? is steerer carbon or aluminium?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

greetings 

what are the seatpost diameters for the latest models (2008+) of R3 and RS? 27.2mm? other? I am not asking about R3-SL, in case it is different in this area. Just the regular RS and R3. Cervelo web site does not say anything on this topic.

also, do these models have carbon or aluminium steerers? I am trying to figure out how many mm of spacer is safe to use under the stem? Is 35mm spacer safe? 30mm? 40mm? (yes, I know I can always flip the stem up, but trying to avoid it, if I can).

thanks


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I sent this to Cervelo and got a very fast reply (in case anyone is interested).

RS and R3-SL use 27.2mm posts and regular R3 uses 32.4mm.

steerer is carbon and max spacers allowed is 40mm, in all cases of R3 and RS for 2008. The fork is 3T Funda Pro fork, which features a carbon steerer.


----------

